# Rochester 703XXXX AIR



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 1967 Rochester AIR carburetor (#7037262). A California version of the Rochester. I've decoded the thing but what parts does the "AIR" actually change versus a standard Rochester? Can I remove the differences and make it function like a 702XXXX? What penalty am I paying with the AIR version? Can't find a reference to it in Cliff Ruggles' book.

Thanks,
Shooter


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Personally have no idea. You can call or email Cliff as he was exceptionally helpful to me with my Q-jet problems. Info on his site:



Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets – Quadrajet Rebuild Kits, Cabruretor Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll do that! Thank you!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

AIR refers to the air injection pump on the '67 California cars. The carb just has a different calibration to meet California emission standards with the air injection. 
The AIR emission parts are highly valued. If yours still has them don't toss them!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

O.K. Do you know what parts are specific to the AIR carburetors? Is there an additional pump somewhere in the engine compartment or something?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shooter said:


> O.K. Do you know what parts are specific to the AIR carburetors? Is there an additional pump somewhere in the engine compartment or something?


Yes, there is a pump, and all other needed components to make the system work. A 1967 Pontiac Tempest/Lemans/GTO Service Manual should show the system and components.

Very few people leave the set-up stock unless they are restoring their California AIR fitted car. Parts are very hard to find/get making it difficult to restore to factory.

This is a 1966 set-up, but gives you an idea of some of the components:









1966 GTO Smog-Pump AKA Air-Injection Reactor Engine...


I have California built 1966 GTO with Air Injection Reactor or Smog Pump. I am not living in California and can now remove this system. My question involves improved engine performance. Is there any benefit with keeping Smog Pump or will improved engine performance be the result by removing...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh! I don't have ANY of that stuff. Don't have any desire to find/pay for/install it! So what's different in my carburetor? Anything? Do I need to plug holes? Changes internal parts? Or just use it?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Oh! I don't have ANY of that stuff. Don't have any desire to find/pay for/install it! So what's different in my carburetor? Anything? Do I need to plug holes? Changes internal parts? Or just use it?


I would just use it. Most likely the carb is calibrated leaner. I can't confirm that, but that would be my guess. You will want to rebuild the carb. Get Cliff Ruggle's Rochester Q-jet rebuild book as a guide.

The things that may need to be swapped out to "fatten" up the fuel could be jets, primary & secondary metering rods, and secondary hanger. Cliff gets into idle bleed tubes and the like and these may need to be made larger. So you can follow along with the book's disassembly/build and make any changes needed - if you choose to.

Cliff no longer rebuilds carbs, but does supply all the needed parts to do a rebuild.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Jim,
I e-mailed him. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are some more pictures and an owner looking for parts. You may be able to sell him your carb as a spare to him and put that money towards another/later carb that won't need any modifications done to it other than a good solid rebuild.






'67 A.I.R. Smog Pump Hoses - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


'67 A.I.R. Smog Pump Hoses 61-77 GTO, Tempest & LeMans Parts WANTED



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

X2 what Jim said. Those CA carbs are few and far between.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll see what he says. Thanks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

In my search for carbs (702XXXXs), it seems that auto Xmission versions are plentiful and manual Xmisson versions are like hen's teeth. Where do you guys look/shop?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Its feast or famine sometimes. When I check Ebay I use the part number as a search. I also use a generic term with the year. (1967 Pontiac Carburetor or 67 GTO Quadrajet or just Quadrajet) Also mis-spelled descriptions of the parts. It can take several months or years to find the part you need. I often find Pontiac parts described as a Buick/Olds or Chevy parts. As an alternative if you're not set on a numbers matching carb, the best Pontiac Quadrajets to use are the mid seventies versions. The 66/67 Quads have a lot of issues that were resolved by then and made them easier to adjust. I think Cliff mentions that in his book.


----------



## 67HOGOAT (Dec 10, 2008)

I had Cliff do an AIR one for me A few years ago and I believe it was just the jetting and metering rods were different


----------

